# Treatment



## Carl (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm treating my angelfish eggs with methylene blue. How long should the treatment last before I put the carbon back in?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

depend of the disease that your fish has, tell us more


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

not to sound stupid or anything, but what does methylene blue do for fish eggs? I know i have used it before to stain specimens to view under a microscope, but i have never heard of it being used with fish.


----------



## Carl (Aug 22, 2010)

I've heard its a preventive measure for egg fungus.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It is used to prevent fungus on the eggs, also needs water movement. I would start removing the meth blue when the eggs start to hatch as it can be harsh on newborn fry.


----------

